# 2012 Baja Designs lineup



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

OK Baja Designs upped the any and this is whats being shown at interbike the 2012 line up complete with xml leds.
I have some time on the double stryk and Strykr SL with great success at the Marzocchi Predator night DH race.
I will say hands down these are ALOT brighter than 2011 stuff as well as some update that will be a bonus to all of us.
First prices are on par with last seaon so the increase in power is a good deal at the pricepoint, the housings are just as solid as last year with no updates or design changes. The protective rubber casing and shroud colors changed a little but same great bombproof design.
The new Double Stryk has a CNC'd case hard anodized and is a beautiful design thats every bit as solid as its little brothers. Its also shock proof, water proof and ready for some long rides in the harshest conditions with durability and safety in mind.
From what i gather theres been some of these being tested via our armed forces in some rather nasty conditions, this alone makes me feel more secure in using them.

The one thing thats come to light (haha) is Baja Designs under rates the output, theyd rather have a true claimed output and have it put out more than claimed.
Also the lights are capable of putting well over 1k lumen on the strykr SL and II but they dont redline the lights, rather keep them toned down a smidge for long term reliability.

OK for the low down and pricing on these little beauties:
New to the line up is the Double Stryk so we will start there

All lights have 9" cords and more friction interface between mount and light so its more solid.

*Double Stryk $449.95 *
(brightest of the bunch popping a conservative 1900+ lumens)
- 1900+ lumens
- Dual XML led's
- Water proof to 66 feet 
- 9" cord
- Hard annodized finish
- Wide and Spot beam
- runtime 1.5 hours High, 3 hours med, 6 hours low and 30 hours on flash
- Comes with the new mount
- Weight 137 grams

*Strykr II $299.95* (went from 52 lux to 82 lux a 57.6% increas in output)
- 950+ Lumens 
- Single XML
- Water proof to 33 feet
- 9" cord
- Drab cast casing
- Wide and Spot optics included
- runtime 3 hours high, 6 hours medium, 12 hours low and 30 hours flash
- Comes with Zip tie mount
- Weight 176 grams
- You can buy the new Quick release mount $32.95

*Strykr SL $339.95* (went from 40 lux to 52 lux 37% increase in output)
- 900+ lumens 
- Single XML
- Water proof to 66 feet
- 9" cord
- Wide and spot optics included
- Runtime 3 hours high, 6 hours medium, 12 hours low and 30 hours flash
- Comes with QR band mount and helmet mount
- Weight 97 grams

Now for pictures of the 2012 lineup

*DOUBLE STRYK*




































*STRYKR II*




































*STRYKR SL*



























*NEW MOUNT* (Mount is centered right over stem and is a HUGE imoprovement over anythig Ive seen.)













































And a couple race shots from the predator night race 1st in CAT I by over 4 seconds


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

i will have comparison shots to the 2011 lights as soon as the full moon is gone. I have played with both and the new LEDs are BRIGHT.


----------



## Chromagftw (Feb 12, 2009)

Appreciate the updates along with the new images. 

Quick question since you ran the 2 MCE Strykrs on your bars before...

How does that old setup on your Jedi compare with the beam pattern of the new XML Double Stryk? I recall you were sporting a wide angle reflector in 1 and a spot reflector in the other.


----------



## indebt (Nov 8, 2009)

Great spread Bullcrew:thumbsup: I cant say enough how much i love the look and design of the new double Stryker. I mean at only 8 grams more than the Lupine Betty and maybe a touch brighter than the XPG version. Well Bajadesigns has served notice to all the big boys.

I know it's not cost effective, but would have liked to see the Stryker 2 shed some weight. I didn't realize it was 176 grams. At 82 lux this is a huge boost in output and will be loved by new owners looking for a bullit proof light at a decent price.

And of coarse, the Stryker SL. This will now be less criticized for not having enought output for a $340 light. Still don't think it has caught the new Piko in terms of value, (can you believe i just said that about a Lupine) as it's more money and pretty sure will be well under the Piko's lux.Cheers!!


----------



## Rakuman (Oct 30, 2004)

*Must have Beamshots, preferably comparing against other XMLs :thumbsup:*


----------



## randyharris (Jul 1, 2009)

bullcrew said:


> *Strykr II $299.95* (went from 52 lux to 82 lux a 57.6% increas in output)
> - 950+ Lumens
> 
> *Strykr SL $339.95* (went from 40 lux to 52 lux 37% increase in output)
> - 900+ lumens


I realize that all these lumen and lux ratings are to be taken with a grain of salt, and they may not properly indicate one light to the next. But I still find these numbers odd given that they were likely measured with the same equipment in the same fashion.

The Strykr II is said to be 950 Lumen and 82 Lux,
The Strykr SL is said to be 900 Lumen and 52 Lux

Why is the SL so much lower on the Lux rating? Is it lighting up a far broader beam than is the II?


----------



## CharacterZero (May 19, 2004)

Thanks for posting this up, I've been looking fwd to Shannon's revisions since the end of last season.

Can you post up what the helmet-mount options are for the Strykr II? HB mount isn't an option in Austin's tight/twisty singletrack.


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

OK first the stryk II 
Indebt- the strykr II is lighter than the shot by 15 grams i had a mount piece from the zip tie mount still connected to it. My bad.

Rakuman- Yes beam shots I will try and lock down another light or 2 from lbs and do a shot of spread.

Randyharris- They replkcated and shot with a lab the dark room study and meter against the old lights and if its brighter they round back a smidge. (I will definently get you a better answer :thumb up

Chromagftw- aside of weight (2 strykrs 1 spot 1 flood) it threw a little different beam pattern due to the size of the reflectors as far as what I need the light output on the front was more focused, brighter and precise with the double stryk.
The new double stryk seemed brighter especially at speed it was alot easier to keep focused and light output was brighter.
Compared to 2 of the new strykr II's I haven't tried that yet but will 

Characterzero- I will post pics, weights and mounting options on these.


Added: all lights now have 9" cords and have more friction interface between mount and light.


----------



## mattthemuppet (Jul 16, 2004)

randyharris said:


> I realize that all these lumen and lux ratings are to be taken with a grain of salt, and they may not properly indicate one light to the next. But I still find these numbers odd given that they were likely measured with the same equipment in the same fashion.
> 
> The Strykr II is said to be 950 Lumen and 82 Lux,
> The Strykr SL is said to be 900 Lumen and 52 Lux
> ...


Lux is light intensity, i.e. no. of photons hitting a unit of surface area, whereas lumens are the total amount of light emitted, i.e., all of the photons, irrespective of where they land. Lux you can measure with a light meter by bouncing the light off a wall or ceiling (mtbr method), lumens you have to measure using an integrating sphere (Lupine use this, which is why their lumen ratings are so conservative or correct, depending on POV) which is seriously expensive and beyond the ability of most DIYers.

So, although Lux is a rough proxy for output, as it is measuring only a defined area and the amount of light falling on that surface is affected by reflector/ optic focus, it can vary hugely between lights emitting the same no. of lumens. If you think about a spot, where all the light is focused in a small area, vs. a flood, where it's more evenly spread, the first will have a higher Lux rating.

Also, most manufacturers' lumen figures are based on theoretical output from the bare LED under temperature controlled conditions. As LED efficiency drops as temperature increases and no optic/ reflector is 100% efficient (most are 85-90%), a rough rule of thumb is to subtract 15-20% from those theoretical figures.

As an XM-L U2 at 3A (max recommended current) emits 1000-1050lm, you would expect ~800-850lm from one and ~1600-1700lm from 2. So although the new Strykers look a little high, they're not egregiously so.


----------



## randyharris (Jul 1, 2009)

mattthemuppet said:


> Lux is light intensity, i.e. no. of photons hitting a unit of surface area, whereas lumens are the total amount of light emitted, i.e., all of the photons, irrespective of where they land. Lux you can measure with a light meter by bouncing the light off a wall or ceiling (mtbr method), lumens you have to measure using an integrating sphere (Lupine use this, which is why their lumen ratings are so conservative or correct, depending on POV) which is seriously expensive and beyond the ability of most DIYers.
> 
> So, although Lux is a rough proxy for output, as it is measuring only a defined area and the amount of light falling on that surface is affected by reflector/ optic focus, it can vary hugely between lights emitting the same no. of lumens. If you think about a spot, where all the light is focused in a small area, vs. a flood, where it's more evenly spread, the first will have a higher Lux rating.
> 
> ...


I understand what you wrote, but that doesn't help me reconcile how both lights use the same LED, have almost identically rated Lumens, but dramatically different Lux. Now if the answer is that the II is far more of a spot and the SL is more of a flood then I get it, but understanding was more of the opposite.


----------



## mattthemuppet (Jul 16, 2004)

it could simply be that the real output of the SL is a lot less than the II, so that even though the SL is a spot, it's simply putting out a lot less light. Given how small and light the SL housing is compared to the II, it wouldn't be unexpected for the SL LED to be running at a lower current (which should boost runtimes on the same battery). Without taking one apart that's all just armchair engineering though.

There's also a lot of pressure for manufacturers to be somewhat liberal with the lumen count, simply because people comparison shop by numbers, not by beam shape/ weight/ quality/ warranty. I would hesitate to say this about Baja, as I think they make great products and stand by them, but it is very common.


----------



## randyharris (Jul 1, 2009)

mattthemuppet said:


> There's also a lot of pressure for manufacturers to be somewhat liberal with the lumen count, simply because people comparison shop by numbers, not by beam shape/ weight/ quality/ warranty.


Boy no kidding, my Piko 3 (750) puts out far more light than my buddy's two MS900's.


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

Part of the price difference is size weight and compactness of the sl vs the bigger II. The new sl is brighter than last years strykr by a fair bit. The new stryker is a hellofalot brighter than last year and as stated I think optic plays a role here and focus of light in a Controlled environment.

I will put some shots of last years lights compared to this year up shortly. I'll lock down some others and have a general measurement standard (not as cool as mtbr) that will be fair and have markers for reference.


----------



## SoCalNomadRider (Jan 15, 2011)

bullcrew said:


> Part of the price difference is size weight and compactness of the sl vs the bigger II. The new sl is brighter than last years strykr by a fair bit. The new stryker is a hellofalot brighter than last year and as stated I think optic plays a role here and focus of light in a Controlled environment.
> 
> I will put some shots of last years lights compared to this year up shortly. I'll lock down some others and have a general measurement standard (not as cool as mtbr) that will be fair and have markers for reference.


I have seen these lights in person and was very impressed and can not wait for them to be released as i WILL be buying a dual (and maybe a pro for my helmet )

And Travis let me know when you are doing some beam shots and if you want i can bring one of my Magicshine mj-808ce xml's with stock lens and with modded lens to compare :thumbsup:


----------



## indebt (Nov 8, 2009)

bullcrew said:


> Part of the price difference is size weight and compactness of the sl vs the bigger II. The new sl is brighter than last years strykr by a fair bit. The new stryker is a hellofalot brighter than last year and as stated I think optic plays a role here and focus of light in a Controlled environment.
> 
> I will put some shots of last years lights compared to this year up shortly. I'll lock down some others and have a general measurement standard (not as cool as mtbr) that will be fair and have markers for reference.


 If the SL is a fair bit brighter than last years 52lux Stryker, them i must recant my earlier comment that it may not have the value of the Piko. I was commenting based on the stated lux of the SL. Goes to show that optics can play a part in a lux reading vs. what one see's with their eye's.


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

indebt said:


> If the SL is a fair bit brighter than last years 52lux Stryker, them i must recant my earlier comment that it may not have the value of the Piko. I was commenting based on the stated lux of the SL. Goes to show that optics can play a part in a lux reading vs. what one see's with their eye's.


lux was measured in a lab so I go from whats tested and results, what I tell you as a consumer like me is what i see side by side and real world use. I prefer to beat a product and see what it does against others as well as older versions. Yes I will be diving with them this lobster season as well i have already submerged them. They sat running over an hour submerged in my sink and rattled around hard to see if they will leak.

The one thing that matters most to me is does it work, will it continue to work and is it brighter than i need incase I need more brightness for speed and drops (or if I need to flash a sattelite in space for resue )

But size and weight is important I dont want a goofy heavy item hanging off my helmet or bars rattling around either. So mount and stability is bonus.


----------



## mattthemuppet (Jul 16, 2004)

indebt said:


> Goes to show that optics can play a part in a lux reading vs. what one see's with their eye's.


yup, doesn't matter how many lumens or Lux a light emits, it's whether or not the light is used in a way you want


----------



## Maximus_XXIV (Jun 7, 2009)

Are they using proprIetary batteries?


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

Maximus_XXIV said:


> Are they using proprIetary batteries?


Don't think so its the same battery as last year from what I see and heard.


----------



## Baja Designs (Aug 3, 2010)

randyharris said:


> I realize that all these lumen and lux ratings are to be taken with a grain of salt, and they may not properly indicate one light to the next. But I still find these numbers odd given that they were likely measured with the same equipment in the same fashion.
> 
> The Strykr II is said to be 950 Lumen and 82 Lux,
> The Strykr SL is said to be 900 Lumen and 52 Lux
> ...


Hey Randy,

We are saying that the Strykr SL is roughly 925 lumens and the way we measured the Lux (we replicated MTBR.com technique) it came in at 54 which is two Lux brighter than last years' Strykr. We honestly don't get really wrapped around the axle on Lux/Lumen ratings too much, our big concerns are bin/color rating and getting the reflectors just right. All the Lumens in the world don't do you much good if they don't hit the ground in a fashion that allows your brain to translate that information into action.

The new 2012 Baja Designs Strykr II is coming in at 925 lumens roughly and 84 Lux, it is crazy bright! The new reflectors (the system comes with a wide and a spot again this year) were reworked to facilitate the XM-L emitter.

The big difference comes from the mechanics of size of the different reflectors being used. The Strykr II just has a huge amount of surface area with which to reflect and throw light. The Strykr SL is just a much smaller light system, it was designed to be light weight and generally helmet mounted while the Strykr/Strykr II was intended to live life on the handlebars.

All that being said, the new 2012 Baja Designs Strykr SL (replaces the Strykr Pro) comes with a spot and a wide reflector that you can swap out to make it better suit your riding conditions. I can tell you from personal experience that with the spot reflector installed the Strykr SL can effectively hit points over 100m away when aimed properly. I used the Stykr SL military version over the last few weeks in my National Guard training - it was AWESOME and as tough as ever.

Hopefully that helps a bit, let me know what other questions you guys may have.

Shannon


----------



## betweenrides (Oct 19, 2010)

Hi, Shannon:

First full fledged road night ride of the Fall season last night and the Strykr and P7 flashlight worked flawlessly as usual. A few of my riding buds are new to night riding so we're giving them loaners to try out - lot of interest in the P7 as a 'starter' light. Any plans to upgrade the emitter for a more powerful flashlight? Other feedback is include a 2nd battery in the combo pack.

PS love the new lights!


----------



## Baja Designs (Aug 3, 2010)

Good to hear. The flashlight is a pretty cool little thing isn't it. I am not sure of any plans to bump the flashlight up to an MCE or XM-L emitter, but you never know... (I would like to see to the flashlight come with a second battery as well - we are just trying to keep the cost down) 

The new lights are crazy bright, that new Double Stryk is aaaamaaaazing! Remember you can always trade in your old system for a third of what you paid for it with the Baja Designs Trade-Up program. We also have the light heads available if you like to pick up just the head for a Strykr II or Strykr SL for $164.95 or a Double Stryk for $274.95.

Anyway, I am glad that you and your lights are having fun out there! My favorite time of the year is the fall, we went for a nice walk last night with our little girls and enjoyed all of the leaves changing colors, it was beautiful out there.


----------



## Baja Designs (Aug 3, 2010)

bullcrew said:


> Don't think so its the same battery as last year from what I see and heard.


We do manufacture our own battery packs using top-o-the-line Panasonic cells. The batteries are the same as last year and everything is compatible between all of our systems past and present. :ihih:


----------



## Chromagftw (Feb 12, 2009)

Shannon, when is the new line up available? I'm ready to throw down. The rainy season is just around the corner!


----------



## Baja Designs (Aug 3, 2010)

Chromagftw said:


> Shannon, when is the new line up available? I'm ready to throw down. The rainy season is just around the corner!


Hey Chromagftw,

The 2012 systems are ready and shipping right now. The only thing I don't have is a box for the Double Stryk (5-10days), but if you don't care about the box we can get you one of those as well in a regular Strykr box.

Email me at [email protected] and we'll get you all set up.


----------



## Chromagftw (Feb 12, 2009)

Thanks heaps Shannon for expediting the shipment! :thumbsup:

Very stoked indeed! Coupled with the 2 original Strykers, we will be more than appropriately armed for the team night enduro coming up. The monsoon rains will be welcomed accordingly!


----------



## SoCalNomadRider (Jan 15, 2011)

Wow is all i can say (or at least all i can say without offending any one haha) Thanks to Shannon i picked up my dual strykr today and HOLY CRAP this thing is very,very impressive. Knowing i was going to be buying this when it was available i sold most of my lights only keeping one 808ce xml 1000lm MS and one 808 900lm MS - So that is all i have to compare and as you can see from the pictures i am using a regular digital and do not know much about taking pictures so take these with a grain of salt and is more just to get a general idea.

Pictures are all aimed to the left of the tree at the fence which is about 55ft away. I will try to get some farther away over the weekend but besides there being a incredible difference in the spot and flood the other main thing i noticed is the dual is much more white/bright.

Wish i had a 972 MS to compare as that would prob. be more of a challenge but these are all i have.

1st picture MS 808 900lm
2nd picture MS 808ce-xml 1000lm w/stock lens
3rd picture MS 808ce-xml 1000lm w/ebay wide lens
4th BD dual strykr

Again sorry for the bad pictures but that is all i have.


----------



## SoCalNomadRider (Jan 15, 2011)

Also here are pictures of all light s used in test.


----------



## suvlako (Feb 5, 2008)

And BD stands by their products. Had to warrantee my Stryker pro and I was taken care of and then some. Customer for life now. Awesome to see a company with some integrity. Thanks BD!


----------



## Baja Designs (Aug 3, 2010)

SoCalNomadRider said:


> Wow is all i can say (or at least all i can say without offending any one haha) Thanks to Shannon i picked up my dual strykr today and HOLY CRAP this thing is very,very impressive. Knowing i was going to be buying this when it was available i sold most of my lights only keeping one 808ce xml 1000lm MS and one 808 900lm MS - So that is all i have to compare and as you can see from the pictures i am using a regular digital and do not know much about taking pictures so take these with a grain of salt and is more just to get a general idea.
> 
> Pictures are all aimed to the left of the tree at the fence which is about 55ft away. I will try to get some farther away over the weekend but besides there being a incredible difference in the spot and flood the other main thing i noticed is the dual is much more white/bright.
> 
> ...


Wow!! Very very nice!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Baja Designs (Aug 3, 2010)

suvlako said:


> And BD stands by their products. Had to warrantee my Stryker pro and I was taken care of and then some. Customer for life now. Awesome to see a company with some integrity. Thanks BD!


Thanks for running our lights Suvlako! You are very welcome, let us know if you ever need anything else!

Shannon


----------



## evrac (Sep 28, 2005)

Any further details on the Srtykr SL chin mount? In the original post there is a pic of it full-face chin mounted (my preferred setup), but it doesn't look like the Moto Mount on your website?

Keep up the good work.

I'm on some old NR HIDs that are still running okay, but BDs soon I hope.


----------



## Stevoo (Mar 9, 2007)

Post deleted.


----------



## Niner21 (Mar 12, 2011)

Just finished a ride with my new stryker2. Seems solid. Looking forward to putting this thing to good use.


----------



## atlashomeric (Oct 12, 2011)

been wondering about these guys, I don't personally know anyone who has one. BD dual stryker looks a lot like niterider's new 3000lm. I need to see the optics first hand though to see if it's setup right. IT doesn't look like the reflectors are different from one another, I would think one with more spill would be nice.


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

evrac said:


> Any further details on the Srtykr SL chin mount? In the original post there is a pic of it full-face chin mounted (my preferred setup), but it doesn't look like the Moto Mount on your website?
> 
> Keep up the good work.
> 
> I'm on some old NR HIDs that are still running okay, but BDs soon I hope.


The chin mount is actually the helmet mount strapped on the chin piece. Worked amazing


----------



## Baja Designs (Aug 3, 2010)

bullcrew said:


> The chin mount is actually the helmet mount strapped on the chin piece. Worked amazing


I have used the "low profile helmet mount" for everything from cross country racing to motorcycle desert racing and it works great.

Shannon


----------



## Baja Designs (Aug 3, 2010)

atlashomeric said:


> been wondering about these guys, I don't personally know anyone who has one. BD dual stryker looks a lot like niterider's new 3000lm. I need to see the optics first hand though to see if it's setup right. IT doesn't look like the reflectors are different from one another, I would think one with more spill would be nice.


Hi Atlashomeric,

The Baja Designs Double Stryk does have a spot and wide angle reflector. I have used the NR 3000 system personally and can tell you that I honestly thought it was very neat light. 
It is definitely in a different price-point than our Double Stryk $449.95 vs. $700.

The Double Stryk is completely water proof, comes with a lifetime warranty on everything but the battery (which has a two year warranty), and just plain old works - very very well. It is slightly smaller than a Strykr II and really throws some light.

We are still running our Trade-In Program where you get $100 towards one of Baja Designs 2012 Strykr series light systems. If you'd like to learn more contact me at [email protected] and we'll get you all set up.

Shannon


----------



## indebt (Nov 8, 2009)

Sorry, a little off topic here but just wanted to give you Shannon and BD a congrats on the 150lux club!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Baja Designs (Aug 3, 2010)

indebt said:


> Sorry, a little off topic here but just wanted to give you Shannon and BD a congrats on the 150lux club!!!! :thumbsup:


Thanks Man! The Double Stryk is insane, the light rocks!

Shannon


----------



## Ford Prefect42 (Aug 31, 2011)

Would the new mount pictured in the first post work with a Cannondale stem (lefty fork)?


----------



## Baja Designs (Aug 3, 2010)

Ford Prefect42 said:


> Would the new mount pictured in the first post work with a Cannondale stem (lefty fork)?


Do you know the diameter of the spot you'd like to put the mount?

Shannon


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

Ford Prefect42 said:


> Would the new mount pictured in the first post work with a Cannondale stem (lefty fork)?


Should fit if its hooking to the bars, there's additional rubber pieces that allow it to clamp to some narrow bars akl the way up to is bars.


----------



## Baja Designs (Aug 3, 2010)

bullcrew said:


> Should fit if its hooking to the bars, there's additional rubber pieces that allow it to clamp to some narrow bars akl the way up to is bars.


True story.


----------



## Ford Prefect42 (Aug 31, 2011)

Thanks, saw a close up and noticed it hooked to the bars, originally thought it attached to the stem


----------



## Baja Designs (Aug 3, 2010)

Ford Prefect42 said:


> Thanks, saw a close up and noticed it hooked to the bars, originally thought it attached to the stem


Yeah, it centers the light really well. Let me know if you have any other questions.

Shannon


----------



## bardynt (Oct 11, 2011)

hey 

do they include any batteries with lights for 2012 if so what size batteries voltage


----------



## SoCalNomadRider (Jan 15, 2011)

bardynt said:


> hey
> 
> do they include any batteries with lights for 2012 if so what size batteries voltage


Lights come complete with everything needed :thumbsup:


----------



## peter584 (Jan 14, 2006)

Can the doublestrykr. Run on the 2011 Stryker battery?


----------



## SoCalNomadRider (Jan 15, 2011)

peter584 said:


> Can the doublestrykr. Run on the 2011 Stryker battery?


Yes the battery packs have not changed and is the same for strykr 2,sl and dual but with the dual times will be less (aprox.1 1/2 hrs on high-3 hrs med.6 hrs low)


----------



## Baja Designs (Aug 3, 2010)

bardynt said:


> hey
> 
> do they include any batteries with lights for 2012 if so what size batteries voltage


Hey Bardynt,

Our systems all come with everything you need, battery, 30" extension cord, 2.5hr smart charger, of course the light head and mounts. The voltage range is 14.2 - 16.8 on our batteries.

We also have our Trade-In program going on for the new lights. ($100 for your old system towards a new BD light)

Let me know what other questions you may have.

Shannon


----------



## Baja Designs (Aug 3, 2010)

SoCalNomadRider said:


> Yes the battery packs have not changed and is the same for strykr 2,sl and dual but with the dual times will be less (aprox.1 1/2 hrs on high-3 hrs med.6 hrs low)


True story, we are going to keep all of our new systems compatible with our earlier lights/batteries/mounts.


----------



## Dewmerz (Jan 1, 2010)

Do you have the thread pitch and size handy for the screw that holds the strykr sl onto the helmet mount? With the screw being loose I know I will lose it sooner than later.

Sent from my Adam using Tapatalk


----------



## JonE5 (Jul 24, 2011)

After reading all the positive feedback on these lights, I know I want a BD Strykr!

I’m just not sure which one. I like the SL for its compactness and weight, and the fact that it comes with a helmet mount, but I’m not sure I would actually use it on my helmet. My preference is to have just a handlebar light, but is the SL a good choice for that, or is the II the better choice?

Does anyone here use the SL mounted on the handlebar as their only light?

I appreciate any feedback. Both models are very impressive and I’m excited to get one to light up the trails here -- I just need some help choosing the right one for me. Thanks!

John


----------



## Chromagftw (Feb 12, 2009)

Hey John, welcome to the boards!

If running on the bars, I strongly recommend the Stryker 2 over the SL. The fuller size and depth of the reflector makes a huge difference beam pattern wise and although it might seem large in pics, once used to it, other lights in comparison will appear small, hope that makes sense. Coupled with the fact that the Stryker 2 comes with 2 reflectors a wide and the standard, you can customize according to trail usage.

Amongst us we have 2 of the older Strykrs (now Stryker 2) and 2 of the older Stryker Pros (now Stryker SL) I actually ran 2 Stryker Pros on the bars for the exact same reason - compactness. I cant speak for the new models with the XML emitters but with the older MCE versions, I still prefer a single Stryker over 2 Stryker Pros for handlebar mounted application.

If going with either of the new models though, definitely invest in the new center mount as an extra add on. The uniformity of beam pattern being centered directly over the stem is a huge advantage and is very apparent especially during twisty trails.

Hope this helps!


----------



## JonE5 (Jul 24, 2011)

Thanks! That does help and I think I'm leaning towards the Stryker 2....but I'm curious about the reflectors.

If I understand correctly, the Stryker Pro also includes two reflectors (spot/standard and wide). Is that correct and would using the wide reflector make it a more worthy handlebar light?


----------



## Chromagftw (Feb 12, 2009)

Jon, only the Stryker/Stryker 2 come with the standard and wide reflector optics NOT the Stryker Pro/Stryker SL

P.S. The center mount for either of these models is an extra but well worth it.


----------



## Dewmerz (Jan 1, 2010)

I got both the Strykr 2 and Strykr SL last night. There is a noticable difference in reflector size between the two. I have not done any tests yet but I suspect the larger flood reflector on the Stryker 2 will do better. If you don't mind the extra weight go for the bigger light.

Sent from my Adam using Tapatalk


----------



## Dewmerz (Jan 1, 2010)

Chromagftw said:


> Jon, only the Stryker/Stryker 2 come with the standard and wide reflector optics NOT the Stryker Pro/Stryker SL
> 
> P.S. The center mount for either of these models is an extra but well worth it.


I got 2 reflectors with my Strykr SL.

Sent from my Adam using Tapatalk


----------



## Stevoo (Mar 9, 2007)

Just finished the Furnace Creek 508 using the new Stryker II on the bars and Stryker SL on the helmet. Rode it as a 2X tandem team and I got all the big down hills at night. 60mph stuff. The light combination was excellent and confidence inspiring. Good stuff. In addition BD really took good care of me in tems of customer service just a day or two before the event. Very happy customer.


----------



## JonE5 (Jul 24, 2011)

Dewmerz said:


> I got 2 reflectors with my Strykr SL.


Cool! :thumbsup:

I'd be interested to get your thoughts on how the SL might work out as a bar light (I'm guessing the wide reflector would be the better one to use for this).


----------



## J_Hopper (Mar 5, 2005)

Did I read that right, $32.95 for the new quick release mount? Ouch! For a mount, that seems a bit steep...

BTW, I'm really enjoying my Strykr. I did a short night ride tonight (1hr 15 mins, 7.5 miles) with the wide angle lens and it was fantastic! There was some uphill, but also some fast, flowy downhill areas, and it was just the right amount of light. It was much better than the Nite Rider HID light my riding partner had...


----------



## JonE5 (Jul 24, 2011)

J_Hopper said:


> BTW, I'm really enjoying my Strykr. I did a short night ride tonight (1hr 15 mins, 7.5 miles) with the wide angle lens and it was fantastic! There was some uphill, but also some fast, flowy downhill areas, and it was just the right amount of light. It was much better than the Nite Rider HID light my riding partner had...


Are you using the Strykr II or the SL?


----------



## Stevoo (Mar 9, 2007)

Chromagftw. Both my Striker II and Styler SL each came with two reflectors. If yours did not you need to contact BE. I am sure they will take care of you. I put the spot on both and am very happy on the road. May put the flood reflectors in for mtn biking.


----------



## Chromagftw (Feb 12, 2009)

Steve & Dewmerz, thanks for sharing! we have the older Strykers and Stryker Pros. Only the Stryker model came with 2 reflectors back then. Good to hear that for 2012 the SLs are equipped though! I'm pretty certain they would simply slot into the old light engines without issue.


----------



## Stevoo (Mar 9, 2007)

Chromagftw.
While I really liked my Stryker let me tell you about the new 2012 lights. I planned on just adding the new SL as a helmet light. First time I used it in conjunction with the old Stryker bar light it was so bright that you could not tell that the old Striker was even on at all. Even though my original Stryker is only a couple of months old I ended up buying two new lights as they are that much better. They really stepped it up for 2012. The difference really took me by surprise (in a goodly way).


----------



## Chromagftw (Feb 12, 2009)

Agreed Stevoo, I am running the Double Stryk now. Even at medium setting its more than ample illumination for my intended usage. A huge thing for me as far as any lighting system goes is their degree of water resistance/proofness. No worries in that department!


----------



## mcoplea (Nov 11, 2004)

J_Hopper said:


> Did I read that right, $32.95 for the new quick release mount? Ouch! For a mount, that seems a bit steep...
> 
> BTW, I'm really enjoying my Strykr. I did a short night ride tonight (1hr 15 mins, 7.5 miles) with the wide angle lens and it was fantastic! There was some uphill, but also some fast, flowy downhill areas, and it was just the right amount of light. It was much better than the Nite Rider HID light my riding partner had...


If you look at other company's quick release mounts, the price is the same and they are made out of plastic. The BD's mount is a much higher quality.

It is not that steep for what you are getting. It is a CNC's aluminum mount and it is super solid. It is worth it, IMHO.


----------



## J_Hopper (Mar 5, 2005)

JonE5 said:


> Are you using the Strykr II or the SL?


The original Strykr.


----------



## Baja Designs (Aug 3, 2010)

JonE5 said:


> Thanks! That does help and I think I'm leaning towards the Stryker 2....but I'm curious about the reflectors.
> 
> If I understand correctly, the Stryker Pro also includes two reflectors (spot/standard and wide). Is that correct and would using the wide reflector make it a more worthy handlebar light?


The 2011 Strykr Pro has been replaced by the 2012 XM-L equipped Strykr SL. This year both the Strykr II and Strykr SL come with a wide and spot reflector. Personally I run a Strykr II with wide angle reflector on my bars and the Strykr SL with it's wide angle reflector on my helmet, if it's particularly dusty on a group ride I might pop in the spot reflector on the SL to pierce through the dust better. I do run the optional mechanical QR mount (sku #63-0050 price $34.95) not cheap but it's sweeeeet mount.

Hopefully that helps a bit. Let me know what other questions you may have.

Shannon


----------



## J_Hopper (Mar 5, 2005)

J_Hopper said:


> The original Strykr.


And, it's a fantastic light.... highly recommended.


----------



## Ksipes (Aug 17, 2011)

Nice review


----------



## JonE5 (Jul 24, 2011)

I will probably be chastised for asking this, but being a glutton for punishment and a lighting noob...... how do these BD units compare to the Magicshine lights (MJ-872?) which seem to throw a lot of Lumen/Lux for the buck? BTW, I'm pretty much sold on getting a Strykr, but curious to hear some thoughts on this comparison. Thanks.


----------



## Baja Designs (Aug 3, 2010)

JonE5 said:


> I will probably be chastised for asking this, but being a glutton for punishment and a lighting noob...... how do these BD units compare to the Magicshine lights (MJ-872?) which seem to throw a lot of Lumen/Lux for the buck? BTW, I'm pretty much sold on getting a Strykr, but curious to hear some thoughts on this comparison. Thanks.


Hey JonE5,

(are you a SGT in the military by any chance? I was a SGT in the Marines and now I'm a SGT E5 Cavalry Scout in the California National Guard)

Anyway, these lights are kind of apples and oranges. The MS lights are cool for what they are - inexpensive lights - there is nothing wrong with that, if it gets you hooked on night riding, they have done their job.

With our systems you'll get quite a bit of bang for the buck too. We have a lifetime warranty on our light-heads/electronics and two years on the battery, one of the best in the business. The Strykr II and Strykr SL are both rated here on MTBR at 74 Lux (some the brightest 1000 Lumen-ish systems) they get crazy long burn-times (3,6,12, 30hrs) and are not too horribly expensive at $299.95 for Strykr II and $339.95 for the Strykr SL.

I'll let the lads here on MTBR answer your question more thoroughly though as I am obviously a tad biased - I think our lights kick butt and I am quite proud of these little beasts, the 2012 line is rad.

Here's our Facebook page it'll kind of give you an idea of what we are all about:
Welcome to Facebook - Log In, Sign Up or Learn More

If you have more questions that I can answer for you, my email is [email protected], I look forward to hearing from you.

Good luck in your quest my friend!

Shannon


----------



## randyharris (Jul 1, 2009)

JonE5 said:


> I will probably be chastised for asking this, but being a glutton for punishment and a lighting noob...... how do these BD units compare to the Magicshine lights (MJ-872?) which seem to throw a lot of Lumen/Lux for the buck? BTW, I'm pretty much sold on getting a Strykr, but curious to hear some thoughts on this comparison. Thanks.


A buddy of mine has last years versions of the Stryker and Stryker Pro. These things appear to be built like a tank. Completely waterproof, and while he hasn't abused them - they honestly look like they would survive a lot of abuse.

My other buddies who ride with Magicshine don't fare so well in durability, cables that have to be in a certain position or there is no connection, buttons that fail, etc. I'm not arguing that the MS lights are or are not worth their price, but they are not of the same build quality as BajaDesign lights.


----------



## bik_ryder (May 12, 2009)

I agree, comparing the Magicsh*t lights to Baja is a night and day difference.

My wife and I had a couple of the MS lights that had nothing but problems: dimming light, very greenish color light, the light shorted out on us during rides and left us stranded and then the whole battery recall issue. 

We bought a few of the Strykr's last year and have been very happy. These things are very durable, the cords stay connected, are VERY bright and have a great beam pattern.


----------



## JonE5 (Jul 24, 2011)

I really appreciate everyone's feedback. After reading your comments, I'm only further cemented in getting a BD. 



BajaDesignsShannon said:


> Hey JonE5,
> 
> (are you a SGT in the military by any chance? I was a SGT in the Marines and now I'm a SGT E5 Cavalry Scout in the California National Guard)


I am an Air Force vet and very cool that you're in the Guard. Thanks for your help Shannon and for your service to the country!


----------



## Boz11 (Nov 1, 2011)

I'm relatively new to night riding, having only been out a few times, and am looking to invest in either the Stryker II or SL. 
Since I can only afford one or the other, which would y'all recommend and in what setup (helmet vs. bars)? I live in Georgia and ride mostly winding XC single track. I've used the original stryker helmet mounted before, and while I liked having the brighter light of my setup on my head, I found it to be pretty heavy for a helmet mounted light. Whichever one I get (II or SL), I'll be using it as my sole light source, sans a secondary light that serves only as a backup to get me out of the woods if my primary light dies. 
Thoughts?


----------



## nosto (Sep 14, 2011)

*Baja Design*

I just got the Double Stryk from Baja Designs. This light is amazing. Super bright and very well made. The handle bar mount is so easy to take on and off, not a cheap plastic mount like others. 
The customer service is great. These guys went above and beyond to make sure I was happy and got my light in time for an upcoming race. 
Can't go wrong with this set-up. Thanks Baja Designs


----------



## indebt (Nov 8, 2009)

Boz11, i would go for the StrykerSL. It's the same brightness as the Stryker2 and a lot smaller and lighter. Better suited for your helmet. A helmet light would be better suited for the type of trails you ride. Good call on a torch for a back up light as it doesn't matter how good a product is if using just one light, it only takes one time and a long dark walk home.:thumbsup:


----------



## Baja Designs (Aug 3, 2010)

indebt said:


> Boz11, i would go for the StrykerSL. It's the same brightness as the Stryker2 and a lot smaller and lighter. Better suited for your helmet. A helmet light would be better suited for the type of trails you ride. Good call on a torch for a back up light as it doesn't matter how good a product is if using just one light, it only takes one time and a long dark walk home.:thumbsup:


Hey Boz11, I couldn't agree more with Indebt. The Strykr SL definitely lends itself more to being mounted on a helmet and it is a very bright little beast, a great choice for your sometimes very wet and gnarly Southeastern riding.

Also a good call on having a back-up, no matter how great or rugged a light system, there are always things that can happen out in the boonies. Let me know if you if you'd like to pick one up and we'll get you all set. My email is [email protected], I look forward to hearing from you.

Shannon


----------



## Baja Designs (Aug 3, 2010)

nosto said:


> I just got the Double Stryk from Baja Designs. This light is amazing. Super bright and very well made. The handle bar mount is so easy to take on and off, not a cheap plastic mount like others.
> The customer service is great. These guys went above and beyond to make sure I was happy and got my light in time for an upcoming race.
> Can't go wrong with this set-up. Thanks Baja Designs


Thanks Nosto! I am happy that you are enjoying your new Double Stryk, pretty amazing system eh? You also correct on that mount, it is great piece of gear, we put A LOT of thought and effort into that little puppy.

Have you already done the race?? If so, how did it go?

Shannon


----------

